# New babies



## funkyfarm (Aug 13, 2012)

My meat rabbits just had babies do I need to put them in a nesting box or will they be OK in the cage. They are kept indoors.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 13, 2012)

It would be better that the babies be confined to a box or something similar. At this time of year, warmth isn't as much of an issue, but newborn baby rabbits aren't really good at regulating their body temperature. Baby rabbits are surprisingly mobile, and they can wander away from the nest. Bunnies that get into other parts of the cage may get stepped on, or may miss out when the doe decides to nurse the litter.


----------

